# Samsung Web Browsers 101



## RhysOrd (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm close to deciding on a 1012 Samsung PN51E550 once they are out and available. This series supposedly now includes a full web browser. I'm trying to learn more about how this actually works and what I might use it for. 

Do you use a USB port to connect a wireless or wired keyboard/mouse to do what you would normally do on a PC?

I can't see myself using this a lot, but it might be fun for episodes of shows that are available only online, YouTube, or other content. What kind of PQ can be expected? 

I've never seen this demoed and appreciate any advice.

Rhys


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't seen the newest models but in the past I believe they just used the remote.


----------



## RhysOrd (Jan 2, 2012)

I guess that is where I'm most confused. As a cable TV customer, I would expect to be using the cable box/DVR remote most of the time, and not the TV remote. How the do you browse the web with a TV remote control? 

Thanks,

Rhys


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Here you go. :T


----------



## RhysOrd (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks very much. Sounds like for the lower models (E550 in my case) without the voice recognition or gesture control, I'd have to buy the newer $99 Qwerty keyboard, which I presume is wireless. 

Rhys


----------

